# Bearded Viking Coils



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)

Got a batch of Bearded Viking coils this morning! Just realized now that the lekker little containers they come in not only hold the coils but turning them over they are Atty Stands! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/7/20)

That's awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/7/20)

That hybrid Alien is a killer coil for icey fruits, i love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)

Jengz said:


> That hybrid Alien is a killer coil for icey fruits, i love it!



Sweet with try those first! Bazinga~!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

What a cool idea .... I wonder if I could tap my used wire spools and do the same thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (7/7/20)

@Craig Morgan did u mean to rate my post optimistic? Slip of a finger? If not, please explain why the optimism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/20)

Are these the coils we were discussing the other day @Jengz?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (7/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> Are these the coils we were discussing the other day @Jengz?


Correct bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

What an awesome idea! I need more arty stands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea (7/7/20)

Such an awesome idea. 
Will definitely pick these up soon.

@Jengz I love fruity ice profile's, will definitely give the Hybrid Alien a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

Jengz said:


> That hybrid Alien is a killer coil for icey fruits, i love it!


Icy fruits are my jam! I'll have to get some one day, when paying that for coils won't hurt the wallet so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (8/7/20)

My hybrids in my trusty reload with the greatest fruity ice vape, Mango Passion by 8ball eliquids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Craig Morgan (8/7/20)

Jengz said:


> @Craig Morgan did u mean to rate my post optimistic? Slip of a finger? If not, please explain why the optimism?


Sorry slip of my finger . I didn’t know I even replied or commented on the post . Apologies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (8/7/20)

120 mls of juice through my BVC hybrid coils and they still look brand new!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/20)

Finally got to put a Bearded Viking coil into a DVarw DL... I chose the Hybrid Alien 2.5 and it came out at 0.24Ω and I found firing it at 26 watts was ideal. I'm really impressed with this coil. A bit confused because the lower ohm than I usually use I expected to up the wattage and not move it down? But it's great and the flavour is so on point! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! 

I also tested the new packets of Vaper Club branded TFC! I swear the cotton is as soft as I first encountered when the cotton came in tins and there is no slight cotton taste! Another big fat win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (10/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got to put a Bearded Viking coil into a DVarw DL... I chose the Hybrid Alien 2.5 and it came out at 0.24Ω and I found firing it at 26 watts was ideal. I'm really impressed with this coil. A bit confused because the lower ohm than I usually use I expected to up the wattage and not move it down? But it's great and the flavour is so on point! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> 
> I also tested the new packets of Vaper Club branded TFC! I swear the cotton is as soft as I first encountered when the cotton came in tins and there is no slight cotton taste! Another big fat win!
> View attachment 200877
> ...


I toooooold you! Haha BAZINGA! Regarding the lower wattage, these coils have an absolutely great ramp up time which helps with getting the coil warmer, faster. 

Also, I dont know what wattage you dry burn at and im sure its more than likely less than 20w but because ss is used to make the hybrids, dry burning when rewicking should be below 20w!

BVC coils for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/20)

Jengz said:


> I toooooold you! Haha BAZINGA! Regarding the lower wattage, these coils have an absolutely great ramp up time which helps with getting the coil warmer, faster.
> 
> Also, I dont know what wattage you dry burn at and im sure its more than likely less than 20w but because ss is used to make the hybrids, dry burning when rewicking should be below 20w!
> 
> BVC coils for the win!



Thanks @Jengz! Now I understand why they are called Hybrid and the lower wattage and fast ramp-up time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## klipdrifter (11/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got to put a Bearded Viking coil into a DVarw DL... I chose the Hybrid Alien 2.5 and it came out at 0.24Ω and I found firing it at 26 watts was ideal. I'm really impressed with this coil. A bit confused because the lower ohm than I usually use I expected to up the wattage and not move it down? But it's great and the flavour is so on point! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!/QUOTE]
> 
> This should help a lot with battery life as well shouldn't it Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/20)

Yes it should indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (21/7/20)

310mls of juice through them and look at these colors, still shinning blues! Loving these hybrids!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (22/7/20)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Jengz 

Always great to have the visuals, it really helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (22/7/20)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

what Ohms do you normally have in your Dvarw DL. In the clone I am running a N80 twisted 26awg at.46 and at 30W it is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> what Ohms do you normally have in your Dvarw DL. In the clone I am running a N80 twisted 26awg at.46 and at 30W it is really good.



My go-to standard coils and setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (22/7/20)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/7/20)

Just received my coils from Bearded Viking with a nice little tip for my BB. Can’t wait to give these guys a go and compare flavors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/7/20)

All wicked up and ready to go. I had to remove 2 x wraps so the coils would fit in the exoset but still comes in at .2 ohm and running it at about 32w. 
Loving the flavor of NCV Strawberry Milk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (24/7/20)

I was very tempted to NCV strawberry milk the other day and talked myself out of it cause I've bought so many concentrates. Is it good?


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/7/20)

Very good. One of the only strawberry juices I will buy. The flavor is on point and almost tastes exactly the same as a good old Wimpy strawberry milkshake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (24/7/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Very good. One of the only strawberry juices I will buy. The flavor is on point and almost tastes exactly the same as a good old Wimpy strawberry milkshake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm, feeling buyers remorse now. Next time for sure!


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Mmmm, feeling buyers remorse now. Next time for sure!



Hahaha. I promise you won’t be disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> View attachment 202239
> 
> View attachment 202240
> 
> ...


I like the way you put the leads. I do mine the other way but will give this a go I think. Easier to get the coil lower down to the airflow it looks like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/7/20)

Yeah, I found it easier to adjust the coil and get it lower. Also adds a slightly tighter draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Yeah, I found it easier to adjust the coil and get it lower. Also adds a slightly tighter draw.
> Rebuilt and did it that way and so far so good. Came out a bit lower than I wanted cause I used different wire plus I wicked like a stupid but flavour is lekker so I’m happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (31/7/20)

My camera skills suck! Some BVC ni80 mtl aliens! 

If you're an mtl lover, these coils are phenomenal! Still early days and I need to play around with wattage adjustments and airflow options but off the bat, these are winner coils!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (31/7/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 202837
> View attachment 202839
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like they would go in the Exocet rather nicely!

What's the spec on them @Jengz?


----------



## ShortCutNinja (1/8/20)

Got my hands on some hybrid 2.5mm.

Fantastic flavour for my fruity ice flavours

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/20)

Been loving the BVC mtl alien in my dvarw mtl so much I decided to give some life to my dotaio again.

Ever since I got my aegis boost, my dotaio has been shelved... Decided to throw in a 2.5mm mtl alien from BVC and boom she's back in action! So far a very crisp clean mtl deliver! Flavour is on point.

Will report back after a week of vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (30/8/20)

@Rob Fisher please give an update on these coils? Reading @Jengz posts just make you wanna go out and buy some now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/20)

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher please give an update on these coils? Reading @Jengz posts just make you wanna go out and buy some now



@Slick I'm very happy with them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (7/12/20)

I cant believe these coils have had 360mls of juice through them and still look this good! Insanity!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (7/12/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 216133
> View attachment 216134
> 
> I cant believe these coils have had 360mls of juice through them and still look this good! Insanity!


You don't need to convince me @Jengz ,I have used a few fancy coils and the BVC hybrid aliens were the best by far,my last set lasted me 3 months so I decided to change them,the new set also by a well known coil maker is very disappointing after just 1 week,it feels like I'm using it for a few months,can't wait to get more hybrid aliens,I doubt you get better then this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/20)

Slick said:


> You don't need to convince me @Jengz ,I have used a few fancy coils and the BVC hybrid aliens were the best by far,my last set lasted me 3 months so I decided to change them,the new set also by a well known coil maker is very disappointing after just 1 week,it feels like I'm using it for a few months,can't wait to get more hybrid aliens,I doubt you get better then this


I need to try these. I hear you, you buy fancy coils and they’re dead after a week or 2 and the flavour is kak. 

these look lekker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (8/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> I need to try these. I hear you, you buy fancy coils and they’re dead after a week or 2 and the flavour is kak.
> 
> these look lekker


I am so frustrated today,it's about 1 week now that I changed to a coil that cost R180/set normal price,I paid R140 but it would've been much more worth it to put R110 more and buy the hybrids,atleast I know for the next 3 months I'm sorted.Everyone should try these coils atleast once in there life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JulianJulian (8/12/20)

I recently bought 12 sets of BVC #42 coils from Bearded Vikings Customs and honestly, the are the BEST that I ever used, and I did use coils from MTerk and other well-known coil makers!  I am running all my HexOhms and Reload 26/Juggy V2 setups with 2.5mm #42 BVC coils and not one has failed on me and have firing issues. Flavour is REALLY great, even with heavy iced liquids and and dark dessert juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (8/12/20)

Slick said:


> I am so frustrated today,it's about 1 week now that I changed to a coil that cost R180/set normal price,I paid R140 but it would've been much more worth it to put R110 more and buy the hybrids,atleast I know for the next 3 months I'm sorted.Everyone should try these coils atleast once in there life


I've been running a set of hybrids for over 7 months now and i still get snack crackle and pop, I've noticed that yes after about 5 months i need to rewick more often but I'm ok with that as the flavour is still on point.

I've used every single brand in SA and BVC hybrids for my icy fruit vapes cannot be beaten!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (8/12/20)

Jengz said:


> I've been running a set of hybrids for over 7 months now and i still get snack crackle and pop, I've noticed that yes after about 5 months i need to rewick more often but I'm ok with that as the flavour is still on point.
> 
> I've used every single brand in SA and BVC hybrids for my icy fruit vapes cannot be beaten!



hi @Jengz what is your cleaning procedure ? 

I firmly believe the longevity / performance of a coil depends on how they treated / maintained

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JulianJulian (8/12/20)

Hi @vicTor, I use warm water and a coil brush to clean out all the gunk left by the cotton and juice.....I am also looking to get a small sized Ultra Sonic cleaner to clean the coils even more. But if you have a tap and water and a coil brush (Coil Master brushes is my choice), then you ready to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (8/12/20)

Here's a tip for coil cleaning..

Nichrome coils continue to build up a layer of chromium on their outer surface..
No amount of water dipping, pulse dry burning or scrubbing will clean that layer off. 
Ever noticed how over a period of time your coils loose their shine and go almost a charcoal grey matt color with muted flavor.

The only solution to remedy this is to use an acidic base cleaner..

Get some apple cyder vinegar (available from your local supermarket)
Pour into a little holder, I find the measuring cup from a Vicks MediNight bottle works like a charm..
Glow heat coil and dip glowing hot coil into the apple cyder.
Repeat this heat and dip process until coil is sparkling clean.(the dirtier the coil the more dips it takes, by the 4th time it should be sorted)
You will be surprised to see how much gunk is floating in the cyder after this..
No need for scrubbing and your coil should look as pristeen as the day you bought it.

Lastly, then rinse coil under water and then pulse coil at a very low wattage ( with just enough heat to dry coil, don't glow red hot)

Volla, you be surprised at the result, coils will last much longer to and period between cleaning coils will also be extended.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Jengz (8/12/20)

vicTor said:


> hi @Jengz what is your cleaning procedure ?
> 
> I firmly believe the longevity / performance of a coil depends on how they treated / maintained
> 
> regards


I take out cotton, and rinse with warm water, leave to air dry then dry burn at 18 watts, i dont believe in strumming coils, if there are hot spots on coils i do gentle pinches with a ceramic tweezer., once coils are are good for wicking i leave them to cool for 5 mins or so then wick.

Oh, and As @DougP stated, i dont over dry burn my coils to glow them too much but enough to know no hotspots are creeping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/20)

DougP said:


> Here's a tip for coil cleaning..
> 
> Nichrome coils continue to build up a layer of chromium on their outer surface..
> No amount of water dipping, pulse dry burning or scrubbing will clean that layer off.
> ...



great tip, thanks @DougP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ugi (9/12/20)

I tried @DougP apple cyder vinger hack.....OMG

like new. Thanks man u ROCK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (9/12/20)

Ugi said:


> I tried @DougP apple cyder vinger hack.....OMG
> 
> like new. Thanks man u ROCK




Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (9/12/20)

@DougP can it only work on nichrome?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (9/12/20)

The BVC hybrid aliens are stainless steel and nichrome,do you think it will work on them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (9/12/20)

Slick said:


> @DougP can it only work on nichrome?


It works for all types, Kathal, SS and Nichrome.
I do it with my SS mesh coils. 

Just another tip.

Do not use any metal objects when working with your coils. The metal will scratch the surface of the wire and expidite the degregation, and build up of chromium on the coil.
Only use ceramic tweezers to pinch and strum coils for hotspots.

Scrubbing the coil with wire brushes to clean is also a absolute no go. 
There is no need do this when using the apple cyder.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)

DougP said:


> It works for all types, Kathal, SS and Nichrome.
> I do it with my SS mesh coils.
> 
> Just another tip.
> ...



will any vinegar work ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/12/20)

vicTor said:


> will any vinegar work ?


Pineapple vinegar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DougP (9/12/20)

vicTor said:


> will any vinegar work ?


Yes you can use apple cyder, grape and even plain vinegar..
The reason I use apple cyder is because if you don't rinse coil properly you will get a slight vinegar taste for those first couple of pulls until it flushes out.
The apple cyder in this case at least has the least of that bitter vinegar taste. 

Note this will only happen if you haven't rinsed coil properly 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)

Christos said:


> Pineapple vinegar



how did you know !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

The coil maker that makes the Bearded Viking Customs coils paid me a visit this morning to drop off a whole range of coils to play with! The first test was the Hybrid Aliens. I now remember that the resistance changes depending on the temp of the stainless steel. I was a bit boggled when the resistance was different depending on which mod I put it... then it dawned on me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

I love the way the coils turn blue after pulsing them. The first test was great and while there is a little crackle to the Hybrid Aliens the flavour was superb! Just not TV watching friendly and my wife will hurt me if I use these in the TV lounge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)

Been using the #42 coils for a while now in my Blotto's , they last much longer than some of the cheaper coils .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> The coil maker that makes the Bearded Viking Customs coils paid me a visit this morning to drop off a whole range of coils to play with! The first test was the Hybrid Aliens. I now remember that the resistance changes depending on the temp of the stainless steel. I was a bit boggled when the resistance was different depending on which mod I put it... then it dawned on me!
> View attachment 238149
> View attachment 238150
> View attachment 238151
> ...


Was really impressed with the ones @charln sent me last year, especially his Hybrids (including his MTL hybrids) allowing me to get the flavour I prefer using N80 while being able to use with Replay (my favourite feature), looks like over the last 9 months he has been working really hard to increase his portfolio, looks a nice assortment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (31/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the way the coils turn blue after pulsing them. The first test was great and while there is a little crackle to the Hybrid Aliens the flavour was superb! Just not TV watching friendly and my wife will hurt me if I use these in the TV lounge!
> View attachment 238159


I actually love that fireside crackle which is a characteristic of his coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

Next up is the Fralien A 2x29.0.3/38 six and a half wrap 0.37 - 0,37Ω on the packet. 0.46Ω on the DNA60 and 0.42Ω on the DNA100C. Fired at 28 watts!

Again excellent flavour and I guess that will be expected from quality wire and a quality build. But this is one is a noisy oyster and the crackle would be great for my mate @BigGuy but too much crackle for me and especially for my wife!

Hybrid is still leading the pack. I think the little bit of stainless steel gives that bit of crispness!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (31/8/21)

Looks great @Rob Fisher !
I need to investigate these too

But I am MTL at lower power - around 20 Watts


----------



## Jengz (31/8/21)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher !
> I need to investigate these too
> 
> But I am MTL at lower power - around 20 Watts


He has a superb mtl alien Mr silver! @charln makes the best coils in the business

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher !
> I need to investigate these too
> 
> But I am MTL at lower power - around 20 Watts



@charln makes all types of coils including MTL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/8/21)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

What's the connection between Bearded Viking Customs and Charln?

And why aren't they supporting vendors of the forum?
Not aiming it at you - but they should come forward and register
No brainer


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> What's the connection between Bearded Viking Customs and Charln?
> 
> ...



@charln makes the coils for Bearded Viking! Yes, Bearded Viking should indeed sign up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/8/21)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher !
> I need to investigate these too
> 
> But I am MTL at lower power - around 20 Watts


 (I actually use his MTL coils at 18w, 15w with a tighter draw)

Both @charln's MTL Aliens and Hybrid MTL Aliens are the best MTL coils I have used like @Rob Fisher pointed out they do give a crackle but like a fireside crackle a little different to the norm which I find quite relaxing, not sure if it's the particular wire he uses! The hybrids are so stable using replay and give top notch flavour and i find his MTL coils have a wider sweet spot for flavour so can use a range of wattages without that flavour suffering! Just a note to @Rob Fisher after about a day of vaping the crackle does subside!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)

@charln these new little aliens are yummy dude. 

barely any pulsing and it was ready to go and flavour is crisp and tasty


----------



## Jengz (1/9/21)

Nothing but the best. Hybrid aliens!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

So tonight I installed one of the 2.5mm #42’s fraliens from @charln into my gear rta which used to be one of my favourite little flavour atties but seemed to have been warming the bench in recent months. 

Forgot to take a pic but will see how she runs over the course of tomorrow but the first couple of puffs were yummy. 

these coils really are lekker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (4/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> So tonight I installed one of the 2.5mm #42’s fraliens from @charln into my gear rta which used to be one of my favourite little flavour atties but seemed to have been warming the bench in recent months.
> 
> Forgot to take a pic but will see how she runs over the course of tomorrow but the first couple of puffs were yummy.
> 
> these coils really are lekker!


I have to agree, running a set in one of my Zeus X tanks and the flavour is divine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/21)

@charln The Hybrid Alien A's are my favourite so far! That little bit of SS gives the vape that extra crispness!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> So tonight I installed one of the 2.5mm #42’s fraliens from @charln into my gear rta which used to be one of my favourite little flavour atties but seemed to have been warming the bench in recent months.
> 
> Forgot to take a pic but will see how she runs over the course of tomorrow but the first couple of puffs were yummy.
> 
> these coils really are lekker!


Took the coil out the gear as it was blah and put it into my druga rta and flavour is magic. 

Excellent coils theses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

BVC Hybrid Stag Coils are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MIKE6236 (22/10/21)

I should not have found this tread... 
I should not have found this tread...
I should not have found this tread...
I should not have found this tread...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> BVC Hybrid Stag Coils are awesome!
> View attachment 242097
> View attachment 242098
> View attachment 242099
> ...


@charln is a wizard with his coils!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> @charln is a wizard with his coils!



He sure is! He is a real specialist!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jengz (22/10/21)

The best coils to date! From mtl to rdl to dl, something class for every style of vaping!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir (24/10/21)

There's something fresh brewing on the BVC front.
Based on my finds with this truly humble coil genius over the past while- those tubs on the right date back over 2 years, I'm more than certain that what we're in for is something special.
The attention to detail and neatness of these coils - when they look so good you don't even want to pulse them on a mod !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (29/10/21)

Got sent these coils thanks @charln started with the BVC Hybrid Aliens single coil in my Destiny rta 0.35 ohms and I can truly say flavour is on point. And the coils look amazing. Did dessert and fruit and by far best coils I have used hands down, it does wonders with fruit, don't need a lot of watts on these coils it has great ramp up speed. You can see by the blue coils they give great flavour to those white clouds. What a lovely smooth vape with lots of flavour. No doubt @charln is a genius coil builder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (29/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got sent these coils thanks @charln started with the BVC Hybrid Aliens single coil in my Destiny rta 0.35 ohms and I can truly say flavour is on point. And the coils look amazing. Did desert and fruit and by far best coils I have used hands down, it does wonders with fruit, don't need a lot of watts on these coils it has great ramp up speed. You can see by the blue coils they give great flavour to those white clouds. What a lovely smooth vape with lots of flavour. No doubt @charln is a genius coil builder.
> View attachment 242715
> View attachment 242716
> View attachment 242717
> ...


Great photos, one of @charln's masterpieces in full glory!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (29/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> BVC Hybrid Stag Coils are awesome!
> View attachment 242097
> View attachment 242098
> View attachment 242099
> ...


Work of art.. Just.... Wow.. Amazing staples. Do you do N80 mech coils low mass dual 0.10/11? I dont know why, but i have this urge to send you flowers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/21)

Morix said:


> Work of art.. Just.... Wow.. Amazing staples. Do you do N80 mech coils low mass dual 0.10/11? I dont know why, but i have this urge to send you flowers.



@charln is a master and will make whatever you ask for.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## charln (6/11/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got sent these coils thanks @charln started with the BVC Hybrid Aliens single coil in my Destiny rta 0.35 ohms and I can truly say flavour is on point. And the coils look amazing. Did dessert and fruit and by far best coils I have used hands down, it does wonders with fruit, don't need a lot of watts on these coils it has great ramp up speed. You can see by the blue coils they give great flavour to those white clouds. What a lovely smooth vape with lots of flavour. No doubt @charln is a genius coil builder.
> View attachment 242715
> View attachment 242716
> View attachment 242717
> ...


Thank you @THE REAPER, your photos are incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (7/11/21)

I sincerely appreciate every single person’s feedback, comments and pics, this is what truly inspires me, thank you!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (8/11/21)

Good morning everyone I got 3 sets of coils from @charln I got the #42 coils 3.0mm dual coil in my bonza RDA and man o man these coils are truly amazing. Ramp up speed is great. Flavour!!! it brings out those hidden flavours in a juice. I will be getting some more of these coils. I gave my coils an extra wrap as they come with one leg longer so if you need to give an extra wrap you could do so. The coils came out to 0.20 ohms and I vape them at 65watts perfect flavour and tons of clouds Huge thanks to @charln now just the test of time to see how long they last.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/11/21)

And another winner from @charln the MTalien 2.5mm 5 wraps 0.7 ohms. These coils surprise me with flavour any mtl vapour will love these coils. My hat goes off for @charln these coils are amazing. You can get these coils from the website Bearded Viking customs or just DM @charln.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (13/11/21)

looks great and fresh. Hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (13/11/21)

Verseker op my Christmas lysie n stel MTL coils. or a piff..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/11/21)

THE REAPER said:


> And another winner from @charln the MTalien 2.5mm 5 wraps 0.7 ohms. These coils surprise me with flavour any mtl vapour will love these coils. My hat goes off for @charln these coils are amazing. You can get these coils from the website Bearded Viking customs or just DM @charln.
> View attachment 243652
> View attachment 243653
> View attachment 243654
> ...


And how is that Expro vaping? Coil looks delicious!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (14/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> And how is that Expro vaping? Coil looks delicious!


It's wow flavour pops on fruits and deserts but it does something special with fruits. @Morix I really enjoy them all truly great coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/21)

BVC Coils by @charln - Hybrid Stag 2x29/30SS/38/38.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

Got a nice little batch of coils from the legend @charln after a couple of chats back and forth on ohms and watts and oh what nots... 

To my own demise and instant regret I did not get to a pitstop done last night to get the intended tanks ready, but I managed to save face and could at least start off with one of the coils sent:

Staggered Fused Clapton (aka Eric), 3mm ID and he did mention that it should be round about 0.4ohms once settled it (and he did ask me to confirm it back to him once I was done building and wicking)... well, as I knew off the bat that I have no need to question his abilities ever, Eric ohm'd out at exactly 0.4ohms even after trimming the legs to stick it into the DamnVape Nitrous RDA.

Wicked it up with some CBV2, rocking some Blimey running at 40W... He did mention that it will be quieter than the usual coils and so Eric was... quiet, smooth and oh my word the flavor!!!! Did move it over to the NCV2 (in safe mode at the lowest setting) and it is just perfect.

Another coil well done, thanks @charln and also a big thank you for the effort to make something out of the ordinary for me to test out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

Round number 2... MTaLien!!!

Now this is not my first MTaLien rodeo, but it is still a MTL coil to be recommended to all new (and old) MTL Vapers. 

It does come with the added bonus of a little snap, crackle and pop that settles down after the first couple if hits. But wait, there is more: The flavor is, like the previous time I used them, phenomenal!

Running it in the Hellvape Vertex MTL RTA, Cotton Bacon V2 and Gentle Giant Custard & Banana. Coil ohm'd out at 0.67ohms, which for me is as close as dammit being a swearword to what the packaging says. It is a bit low for my MTL style, but up the power from my usual 15W to 20W and it purrrrs like a kitten.

Even though I prefer plain roundwire in my MTL tanks, the BVC MTaLien is still on the top of my recommended pre-wrapped MTL coils available.

Thanks again @charln!! 

(PS: when are you bringing out a V2 MTaLien closer to the 1ohm mark so that I can replace my roundwire on all my MTL RTA's?)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Round number 2... MTaLien!!!
> 
> Now this is not my first MTaLien rodeo, but it is still a MTL coil to be recommended to all new (and old) MTL Vapers.
> 
> ...



My favourite MTL coil to date, the flavour on these coils is just out of this world, one might even say: It's alien......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/11/21)

And now for a little something special... the BVC RBALien!

From the word go it was destined for the Ether Bridge in the Abyss and it is a perfect fit. Package says +/-0.4ohm, it bedded in at 0.38ohm. Install in the Ether is as easy as dropping the coil in, tightening the screws and cracking on from there. Perfect fit!

The signature BVC snap crackle and pop, but less than what I prepared myself for. A slightly warmer vape than a tri-core fused clapton, ever so slightly.

Flavor is spot on! It performs and keeps up to the meagre 40W I am pushing through it. I am loving it and so far it will be my coil of choice for the Ether Bridge going forward, now to start hoarding some more!

@charln did it again! Another surefire winner right here!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And now for a little something special... the BVC RBALien!
> 
> From the word go it was destined for the Ether Bridge in the Abyss and it is a perfect fit. Package says +/-0.4ohm, it bedded in at 0.38ohm. Install in the Ether is as easy as dropping the coil in, tightening the screws and cracking on from there. Perfect fit!
> 
> ...


Plus it looks purty

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/21)

Hybrid Stags for the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (30/11/21)

I was fortunate enough to be sent a coil for me to try from @charln when he graciously and generously sponsored the JHB Vape Meet prizes.

I must say, I am loving it, like very very much !

keep up the good work bro !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/22)

Huge thank you to @charln for the RBAlien

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ugi (2/4/22)

@charln coil generously gifted by @Rob Fisher ....all I can say is WOWZERS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/22)

Ugi said:


> @charln coil generously gifted by @Rob Fisher ....all I can say is WOWZERS
> View attachment 253122



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Oh and Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

